# old picture of me



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

this is the only picture i could find at the moment. it was taken back in 2001 when i was on my first cycle... i started that cycle at 190... will get more soon since im going to buy a digi cam

it may not look like 210 in this pic but most of my weight is in my core and lower half....


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Look like a mean MOFO mate! powerful looking forearms BTW do you train them directly?


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

not too mean....just dont come across me wrong and i'm a great guy.......i was 18 or 19 in this photo and now i'm 22.....i never thought my forarms were that big...just in nice perportion to my upper body....

i used to train them a tiny bit to isolate them but not really anymore...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea you do look kinda mean.  You should look more like this.  I also thought the forearms look big.  Yea I have all my weight in my core also. Its called a Johnson.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, Miami! Lighten up and smile. Nice beard and nice forearms. Well, cant comment on anything else as you arnt showing anything else.

You had that much facial hair at 18? i dont have that much facial hair at 44 and growing it for six months. Dammit some guys get all the luck.

Lets see some leg shots. Hey if you show me yours I will show you mine! 

Legs that is!!!! 

Check this out, I was buying some beer yesterday at Savon and the lady carded me. I guess cuz I was wearing sun glasses. She carded me and I started laughing. Got to be 21 and i am 44. More that double that.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It was that athletic body builder physic that threw her...............he he he.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah loadsa facial hair you bitch  look pretty powerful dude


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

good powerful forearms. on the next pic though get your top off


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like someone out of one of those american rock bands, a drummer maybe, papa roach kind of guy


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

http://www.flyingpurplehippos.com/pr/dave.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

Thats him!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

i've had facial hair since i was about 13...just could never get that bit that connects the mustache to the beard....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dont feel bad I can count the hairs on my face with one hand.  I use vise grips.  I used a wood vice once.  I let the cat lick it off.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

just looked at those pictures of the drummer...you guys are @ssholes


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

hahahaha, you love it you slut


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

that guy is a fat bastard..why would i love it? might as well of said i look like that fat gay astrologest guy in england......bastards


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

hahaha...russell grant?  fcuk, did you see his lastest hairstyle...he looks an absolute pr**k...it's like ash blonde


----------



## Princess (Jun 2, 2004)

hmm, who was it who said miami looked like a troll with a beard? was it you insanity....


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

a$sholes...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah, that was me


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

even princess is calling me a troll now.......just wait until i post some up to date pictures since that was about 4 or 5 years ago...


----------



## Princess (Jun 2, 2004)

oh that is such a common excuse  ...yeah, mine are all from ages ago too... my boobs are a size D now... *cough*


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

for real..i was 19 in that picture....it was my freshman year in university when they were juicing me up


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

i even had my old Miami Carol City Senior High tshirt in that picture......


----------



## Princess (Jun 2, 2004)

oooh by the way insanity, i figued a way to beat your records... maybe i should post some pictures in the same style as bad girl  or would that be classed as cheating?  *chuckles*


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

thats not cheating at all.....i was just wondering how you would look in a thong


----------



## Princess (Jun 2, 2004)

my boyfriend says he has a picture of me where you can see down my top that i havnt seen yet... we took some at the weekend. he joked about posting it! *looks worried*


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

is your boyfriend on this board or do you just do all the talking for him?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

Well yeah, it's cheating, you're using your body to sell yourself, doesn't that make you feel like a prossie


----------



## Princess (Jun 2, 2004)

hehe, you know i wouldn't put any pics up like that  it's not an acheivement, a lot of men will look at anything if you shove it naked in front of them! and i don't need it to make me feel good, my boyfriend does a fantastic job of that 

my boyfriend knows i post on the board and reads them all yeah... but im not saying any more. ask no questions and i'll tell you no lies


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Insanity said:


> using your body to sell yourself


If i were to do that, i would be a multi-millionare by now 

Dont want to make my millions to soon tho


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Well yeah, it's cheating, you're using your body to sell yourself





Paul Govier said:


> If i were to do that, i would be a multi-millionare by now
> 
> Dont want to make my millions to soon tho


Delusions of grandeur comes to mind.


----------

